# Question aboout dog custody after break up



## susu1225 (Dec 11, 2010)

I figure I should start off with a brief intro before I get into what I want to say.
My name is Tim, I have a 1 year old pitbull named Susie, She is an amazing dog, Love her to death and consider her my best friend.

Well, Since that is out of the way, Here is my problem..

Back in April of 2010 me and my ex GF got the puppy together becuase we had a Sex offender living underneath us in our apartment, and it would make her feel more comfortable since her and her daughter were home alone as I worked alot. Well fast forward to August 1st, We are breaking up and her stuff is all out by the first, the only things left in my apartment was the Dog and the couch, She had all her stuff moved over seas to HI, and did not want to take the dog because of the expensises and I also fought for the dog to stay here, we came upon and agreement that if she was ever in California, I would allow her visitation rights, Well now into December she wants me to throw the dog on a plane and give her the dog to keep forever.. However I am not going to let this go with out a fight, I Love the dog and she goes EVERYWHERE with me (Including Work) and is very well taken care of, very healthy, and very happy.. She is my best friend in a sense... Anyways, She is threatening taking this into court and hiring an attorney.. My question is, What are her chances of winning and getting the dog?

She did pay for the dog, ( we adopted her off Craigslist for $50)... But;
The Dog is registered to me
Microchipped to me
Lives with me
Is financially taken care of %100 percent by me
and Has been %100 since August 1st, before that we split it 50/50.

Also another note, She agreed that if I had the dog registered to me, and microchipped she would leave the dog, But it was a verbal with no papers and I know she'll deny it.

So based on this Info, What do you guys think? Do you think she even has a chance of getting the dog? Do I have a chance of keeping my dog? She lives overseas in HI and I am in CA so 50/50 visitation is not an option.

I'd appreciate any and all input.

Thanks,
A very concerned pet owner
-Tim


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I "think" that if the dog is registered to you...then the dog is yours. I'm not 100% sure though. I would also think that it would help your case that she hasn't financially contributed to the dog's care since August. Also, you can argue that if it was always her intention to have the dog, then why has she waited until now to do so? It really doesn't make much since going by what you posted.

You can always contact a lawyer if your truly worried about this.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't think she has a leg to stand on in court, considering the dog is registered to you and you pay for 100% of its care. She probably couldn't even prove that she paid the initial $50 fee, could she? I doubt the Craigslist poster gave you a receipt.

Also, does she know how much of a PITA it is to import a dog to Hawaii? Even if your dog qualifies for a 5-day-or-less quarantine instead of the 120-day quarantine, you still need to have a OIE-FAVN test done and wait 120 days after that before your dog is eligible to enter Hawaii.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

> She did pay for the dog, ( we adopted her off Craigslist for $50)... But;
> *Does she have a receipt for the payment of the animal? No? Too bad, sucks to be her.*
> The Dog is registered to me
> Microchipped to me
> ...


Honestly, I don't think she has much of a leg to stand on. Hawaii has a LONG quarantine too. She dumped the dog on you when she left, most states have abandonment laws. You take care of, feed the dog, and legally own the dog in your state.
So if she tries to sue you, I'd put in a counter-claim for the cost of care (vet, food, etc), licensing, and reasonable boarding for the entire time. That $50 dog will end up costing her hundreds, if not thousands to "reclaim" because she left it there, and abandoned it. 

She can deny it all she wants, but as long as the paperwork is in your name, and microchip too, she's going to have a real hard time proving she ever had any ownership of the animal.

Personally? I wouldn't worry about it at all and I'd ignore her as long as I had paperwork in my name and proof that I had taken the dog in for care and paid for it, not her.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Let's see April, May, June, July, August 5 months she lived with dog. It's a no-brainer, I doubt if she will be flying over to get dog and if she did she still won't have leg to stand on. On the odd chance that she should come over here definitely should not be any visitation rights. 

# 1 I would not trust her as she sounds flaky, # 2 again it's your dog in every way possible. Now if there's more than just dog ownership involved like some type of reconciliation on her mind that's personal and also a no-brainer. But I ain't going there, just keep your dog.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

ACampbell said:


> She dumped the dog on you when she left, most states have abandonment laws. You take care of, feed the dog, and legally own the dog in your state.
> 
> She can deny it all she wants, but as long as the paperwork is in your name, and microchip too, she's going to have a real hard time proving she ever had any ownership of the animal.
> 
> Personally? I wouldn't worry about it at all and I'd ignore her as long as I had paperwork in my name and proof that I had taken the dog in for care and paid for it, not her.


Good point about abandonment. I never thought of that.


----------



## susu1225 (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks all for the reply's. Makes me feel better about if she does try to take action against me. I know if she does though, She will use the claim that her daughter has a real attachment to the dog and that is what makes me worry, I love her daughter to death, but I think if she really did miss the dog it would've came up before we have been separated for almost 5 months, I honestly think she was trying to pull a "Fast One". Moving overseas is already a PITA as it is, but now that she is settled in she probably is ready to try to get the dog over here. I guess we'll see...

Also if she does try to take legal action and I'm a CA resident and she is a HI resident, How does that work? Does she come to CA, Do I go to HI? I would think she would have to come out here, Correct?

And about reconciliation..... HAHA!!! Never gonna happen.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

Even if she does have a legal leg to stand on, it's hard to enforce. She's in Hawaii. She'd have to sue you in California. It's gonna be a PITA to do that.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

hulkamaniac said:


> Even if she does have a legal leg to stand on, it's hard to enforce. She's in Hawaii. She'd have to sue you in California. It's gonna be a PITA to do that.


This, since the dog and you resident in California, I think she would have to fly to California to take a suit out against you (or at least appear in court) I would imagine it would be dealt with in your local civil court, and probably through mediation rather than a judge.
I would seriously consider gathering up the information on the costs associated with having the dog if you think she's really serious about it. Perhaps having an extremely large bill, in the form of a counter suit if she decides to sue you, for food and board/vet costs, plus the airfare and vet costs associated with transporting the dog OCONUS, will make her change her mind about suing you.

But, that being said, I just wouldn't talk to her, she sounds toxic.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

If the dog is microchipped in your name and licensed in your name, it is your dog. It's you word against hers if things were not in writing. If you are taking good care of the dog, I can't imagine she would take you to court over this especially because she is so far away. Does she expect you to put the dog on a plane and send it to her? I am sure there are some awesome dogs in Hawaii who would like a home with her. Her efforts would be better spent finding a new dog there.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

And even if she manages to win (which, again, I think is highly unlikely), what's she going to do, stay in California for the 120 days before the dog can legally enter Hawaii? Let you keep the dog for that 120 days? I don't think she's really thought this through. It sounds like she's just trying to intimidate you into giving her the dog.


----------



## susu1225 (Dec 11, 2010)

Yea she did get another dog out there, But still wants my dog, I really think she wants to take the dog out of spite, When we got the dog I didn't want a pitbull, I didn't like pitbulls, but after a very short period of time ( A couple of days) I started to really like the dog, and became very attached.. especially in the last months of the break up and shortly after the break up... The dog helped me keep my mind clear through some hard times.

And yes, She does expect me to throw the dog on a plane and send her out. 

But I am definitely going to start calculating out the cost of owning a dog for 5 months. After Food, Toys, Health care, Grooming, plus any work I have to miss if she does take some sort of action.... All these things add up very fast and can get very expensive.


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

Gather your information, contact a lawyer (if you have the means to do so), and then wait.

If you ignore her, my bet is that she'll go away. Speaking with her gives her the attention she wants. So don't.

However, if she's a serious nutcase, then there's nothing to stop her from getting on a plane and trying to take the dog from you. Make sure that you keep the dog close and have all your information and lawyer at the ready.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

I would also block her number so you don't have to deal with the drama.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

She can threaten to sue you all she wants, it doesn't mean she'll win. A lot of people use the threat of legal action simply as intimidation. Unless there are some wonky property law statues in California I don't think she has a case. The dog is microchipped and registered in your name, so it's your property. The end.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

There isn't anything she can do with the dog in your name and that she left. Doesn't matter about the verbal agreement you don't have ti worry. She could come there and take you to court but the case is in your favor. Without a written agreement stating that she was to get the dog after a certain period she will lose. You legally own the dog. 

I sent 2 dogs back to my husband after I left. I could have maybe made a case. However one dog was technically mine but maybe not legally, I had owned the sire but the dam was in his name so the litter was registered to him. I'm left without a stud fee and my dig that I trained, played with, handled in the show ring and of course bonded with, did 100% of the care when I was still living @ the house (he wasn't, same for the other dog). Because the registration papers are in his name he is the owner on paper. Without him signing her over he is legal owner and even though she was mine there is nothing I can do. It was verbal.

The other dog I paid for, I talked to the breeder and worked everything out. I again did the training and everything (that he was supposed to do) with him. I think that the contract is in both our names and I couldn't find it when I moved. I'm sure the breeder could vouch for me getting the dog and all so I think I might have had a chance to keep him. I don't know though. He was to be chipped before his hip screening per the contract but he was too young or I could have had it done in my name. The breeder is more than happy for me to get another but of course it wouldn't be the same.

He wanted another one too. Which I again paid a large sum for. There was no way for that to happen. I have the registration papers, contract, hip results and microchip with me. All in MY NAME. I informed the breeder that I moved and I'm in possession of her. Dogs are by law considered property and my paperwork proves ownership.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

There is such a thing as called Jurisdiction. The state of HI could care less that there is some lady who "once" had a dog in another state, so, you don't have to worry about that at all. &, as far a CA is concerned, well, there was no law broken, so, that just jeaves option for her filing a civil suit. This is where your ex sounds MOST insane (to me at least)...Is she really considering getting a round-trip ticket to fly to CA, file the paperwork, fly back to HI, wait MONTHS to even get a court date, then, fly BACK again to CA to appear in court for a $50 CL dog that she abandoned that is not even registered to her in the first place?? When pigs fly!! Just do as the others have already suggested - QUIT talking to this lady!! Shes a total nutter - be glad that she IS an ex, & forget about her, &, go play w/YOUR dog!


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Spicy1_VV said:


> There isn't anything she can do with the dog in your name and that she left. Doesn't matter about the verbal agreement you don't have ti worry. She could come there and take you to court but the case is in your favor. Without a written agreement stating that she was to get the dog after a certain period she will lose. You legally own the dog.
> 
> I sent 2 dogs back to my husband after I left. I could have maybe made a case. However one dog was technically mine but maybe not legally, I had owned the sire but the dam was in his name so the litter was registered to him. I'm left without a stud fee and my dig that I trained, played with, handled in the show ring and of course bonded with, did 100% of the care when I was still living @ the house (he wasn't, same for the other dog). Because the registration papers are in his name he is the owner on paper. Without him signing her over he is legal owner and even though she was mine there is nothing I can do. It was verbal.
> 
> ...


This pretty much. When I got divorced, I made sure that my dog and car were both in my name only, just in the event my ex decided to be spiteful (which he wasn't at all, he's a good guy) but the AKC papers and the microchip, all in my name. I cared more about the dog than the car by far, and he knew it, but I got to keep both as long as he could keep his truck, win/win. My dog didn't even come up on the assets page of our divorce after that. 
Did the same thing for the new pup "just in case" when I remarried. Which gives me the right to transfer their ownership legally (as long as divorce paperwork isn't already filed - which in CO freezes assets from being sold, so AKC might change the ownership but I'm in a world of crap if I did it on the sly with the court) so if things go downhill, I can transfer the dogs to my mom's name and they're legally "hers" - so I know I"ll get to keep them.

I had a point to this...paperwork means everything. Her verbal agreements or yours are hard to prove in court and really aren't going to stand up. She can say that you had verbally agreed to let her take the dog after a few months, and you can say "She agreed to pay for the dogs upkeep and care and didn't" - basically, that's where it comes down to what is written and viable proof vs. he said she said.

Again, block the crazies number. If you have a cell phone she's calling you on and you really don't want to change the number (and you can't block just a single number with a lot of carriers), here's a little help - put her number in your phone, and set just her number to be silent or to go automatically to voicemail. I do this with people I don't care to talk to  I don't have to listen to the phone ring, I just notice I have a missed call and can dismiss it, and delete the nasty voicemail they left without listening to it.


----------



## susu1225 (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks all,
I have her number deleted, she still has my number but its my work cell so I cant change it... But I'm just going to ignore the calls and texts from here on out. If she is serious I'll just wait for a paper in the mail. After hearingwhat everbody has to say, Im not worried about losing my dog.. I have all my paper work together (Tags, reg. and microchip).. Just in case.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

The biggest thing that will discourage her (IMO) is the 120-day requirement. Even if you were willing to, you CAN'T just put the dog on a plane right this second, there are things that would have to be done first. Lots of things. I doubt she's aware of all the hoops you have to jump through to bring a dog to HI. I wonder if you found a website with a list of all the requirements and e-mailed it to her, if that would make a difference. Hmm. It would be satisfying but you probably shouldn't contact her at all.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

ive been through this. ill send you a private message about it.


----------



## susu1225 (Dec 11, 2010)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> ive been through this. ill send you a private message about it.


Thank you, I'll be awaiting your message.


----------



## PiperPuppy (Nov 28, 2010)

susu1225 said:


> Thanks all,
> I have her number deleted, she still has my number but its my work cell so I cant change it... But I'm just going to ignore the calls and texts from here on out. If she is serious I'll just wait for a paper in the mail. After hearingwhat everbody has to say, Im not worried about losing my dog.. I have all my paper work together (Tags, reg. and microchip).. Just in case.


Perfect! The dog is yours. If she wants to pay a lawyer, fly to CA, etc. for the dog, that is her right. She won't get anywhere, but if she wants to spend the money just to attempt to stress you out, by all means, let her. LOL. She doesn't want the dog. She wants to piss you off.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

My first and foremost reaction to all this... The relationship is OVER. Why are you even TALKING to her? 

As to the rest the other thing you can do is to take the dog to the vet and pay for a wellness exam and any vaccinations or treatments for flea control etc. This further establishes your ownership of the dog and solidifies your paying for care for the dog. 

And if she calls you, hang up. Do not correspond with her by email, texts, face book or any other means. The relationship is over and her ability to control you is over. You need to make that clear. She is likely using this to yank your chain.. which can only happen if you leave the collar on your neck!


----------



## becksterorange (Nov 13, 2010)

Elana55 said:


> My first and foremost reaction to all this... The relationship is OVER. Why are you even TALKING to her?
> 
> As to the rest the other thing you can do is to take the dog to the vet and pay for a wellness exam and any vaccinations or treatments for flea control etc. This further establishes your ownership of the dog and solidifies your paying for care for the dog.
> 
> And if she calls you, hang up. Do not correspond with her by email, texts, face book or any other means. The relationship is over and her ability to control you is over. You need to make that clear. She is likely using this to yank your chain.. which can only happen if you leave the collar on your neck!


I agree with this. Where is the like button?


----------



## ZeeDoggy (Jul 16, 2010)

Dogs are considered property in the State of California. Since the dog is registered under your name, no one but you legally owns that dog. If you and the ex had purchased a car in CA (regardless of who actually paid the initial costs), but it was only registered under your name, the ex wouldn't have a leg to stand on in court if she tried to make a claim on the property. 

I wouldn't worry about her. Take your pup to a dog park, one of the best ways to meet women in this state!


----------



## susu1225 (Dec 11, 2010)

ZeeDoggy said:


> Dogs are considered property in the State of California. Since the dog is registered under your name, no one but you legally owns that dog. If you and the ex had purchased a car in CA (regardless of who actually paid the initial costs), but it was only registered under your name, the ex wouldn't have a leg to stand on in court if she tried to make a claim on the property.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about her. Take your pup to a dog park, one of the best ways to meet women in this state!


I learned that very fast... I've pulled a few numbers already. lol


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

the dog is in your name donot think she will win for sure


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

As a woman, it sounds like she is using this dog to do one of 2 things:

A) trying to draw this dog thing out so she has a link to 'stick' to you because she's still hung on you in some level (like another poster said... toxic!).
B) she wants to spite you by trying to take from you EVERYTHING which since you mentioned the only things left in your apt was the dog & the sofa lol. But since the dog is very important to you & she knows what it would do to you emotionally if she were to take it. I would guess the latter.

Whatever the reason since you guys weren't legally married I don't believe she has a leg to stand on but like others have said, it doesn't hurt to have a tally of the dogs day to day expences (food, vet, etc...) just in case she calls you out.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Question????

I've never written in asking for *personal* help on problems, to me this particular problem is pretty much a no-brainer but do posters actually take the advice heard online or is it just place to vent because they already are gonna do what they're gonna do or is it a just misery loves company type thing. Just curious.


----------



## PiperPuppy (Nov 28, 2010)

wvasko said:


> Question????
> 
> I've never written in asking for *personal* help on problems, to me this particular problem is pretty much a no-brainer but do posters actually take the advice heard online or is it just place to vent because they already are gonna do what they're gonna do or is it a just misery loves company type thing. Just curious.


I have, on other sites, asked opinions about personal issues. I honestly want to get a _different perspective_. Sometimes it is hard to get advise, or whatever you are looking for, from people in your circle. Getting a reality check from people who are not emotionally involved to any extent at all can be helpful. Whether the advise is taken depends on how good the advise is. LOL.


----------



## susu1225 (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes, i was just looking for unbiased opinions on the subject.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

susu1225 said:


> Yes, i was just looking for unbiased opinions on the subject.


im really sorry i didnt get back to you yet on that last point. i had some stuff come up. but like..ill link you to the research sites


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

susu1225 said:


> Yes, i was just looking for unbiased opinions on the subject.


Has this thread helped you then.


----------



## susu1225 (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes it has, I have all my paper work and bank statements ready to go "Just in case", Im just going to wait and see if I get that letter in the mail...

On a side note, I have a little story...

About 4 days after ignoring her after she threatened to make a claim against me there is a knock on my door, It was the apartment management saying they have an "annymous" complaint about my dog, Somebody comlpained saying that my dog is always running around the complex off leash, occasionally unsupervised, barks all the time, Poops on the grass and I dont clean it up, and they are afraid my dog is going to bite a kid, But my dog was not home (She was at my cousins because I was working in AZ at the time) and my room mate explained that the dog is rarely home because she is only there if I am there and I work on average 50-65 hour weeks, and spend the rest of my time hiking, camping, etc... with the dog, So they kind of just shrugged it off. But I found it pretty odd how the complaint came through just after all this went on.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

gahhh.. funny as heck isn't it.

I doubt the coincidence. Does this woman have a substance abuse issue or something? This need to control sounds like that or raging co-dependancy.... 

Keep on with NOT responding.


----------



## PiperPuppy (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh my!! LOL. No coincidence there is my bet! And do you know what this means? She doesn't want the dog, she just wants you NOT to have the dog. 

Keep ignoring her!! (But send me her number....... just kidding!)


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

You need to keep us up to date on this.

She sounds like a total psychopath.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Absolutely keep us up on this. Our dogs are all trained to track psychotic people......


----------



## michelle2010 (Nov 21, 2010)

I would also go and talk to the apt manager and make them aware that you have a ex that is very unhappy that the relationship has ended and you are concerned that she might be calling them with false complaints, just to make trouble for you. And you just want to give them a heads up of the situation. You don't want to get blamed/evicted for stuff you didn't even do.

I know from experience, EXs will do that sort of thing to get revenge or what ever they feel they need to do get back at you. My ex pulled all kinds of stuff to try to get me into trouble when I left him.


----------



## chubbs (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello, I know this thread is a few months old from today. But I was wondering how everything went with the custody battle of your dog. I, myself, is going through the similar dispute between my ex-boyfriend and I.

Basically, he bought me the dog as a "gift" for Christmas of 2009. He DID sign the "sale of agreement" and a few puppy supplies on the same following day. However, I have all the vet bills registered in my name, paid for majority of the vet costs, receipts from every purchase I have made at Petco or Pet Smart and local stores. The dog has been living with me for a little over a year. (Sometimes, I would let the ex-boyfriend see the dog for less than a month) And I have witnesses, as well as proof that he bought me the dog as a gift for Christmas 2009.

So, we have broken up and he had sent blackmail/threats to me via phone calls, text and in person that he would "show up at my door with cops and take away the dog" or "i have all the papers ready to get the dog back" and so forth ... I recently went to the police station and filed a report against him and showed the text messages that were sent to me. 

As far as I know he is taking me to small claims court in custody of the dog. Does anyone have any advice or personal experience regarding this? Anything would be appreciated and helpful! Thank You ......


----------



## wbfd825 (Mar 22, 2011)

My gf and I broke up about 5 moths ago and we had adopted a dog together my name was applacation but she got on the adoption papers and the chip because I was working when she went to pick her up. I have taken care of the dog since we got her ie food, bathing, grooming, and training. The agreement was the dog went with me if we were to break up. I have the dog but have tried taking her to the vet to try to get her records started but because she is on the papers I can't. I have her papers to sign for the vet giving me care of the dog and rights. As well as a paper for the chip to get our info switched. Since I gave her the papers she has been ignoring my texts and calls regarding the paper work. My question is what are my chances in court and what can I do to avoid going to court. She also dosbt want the dog either she was going to give the dog away. And the agreement from above was verbal not written. Any ideas


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

wbfd825 said:


> My gf and I broke up about 5 moths ago and we had adopted a dog together my name was applacation but she got on the adoption papers and the chip because I was working when she went to pick her up. I have taken care of the dog since we got her ie food, bathing, grooming, and training. The agreement was the dog went with me if we were to break up. I have the dog but have tried taking her to the vet to try to get her records started but because she is on the papers I can't. I have her papers to sign for the vet giving me care of the dog and rights. As well as a paper for the chip to get our info switched. Since I gave her the papers she has been ignoring my texts and calls regarding the paper work. My question is what are my chances in court and what can I do to avoid going to court. She also dosbt want the dog either she was going to give the dog away. And the agreement from above was verbal not written. Any ideas


I would say whichever one of you is more financially able to care for the dog since you both love the dog. If you really want the dog you could take her to court and prove to them that you are better able to care for the dog. Good luck.


OP- Just get as much proof as possible that you are the better home for the dog. Take in printed copies of the texts and I hope you saved any voicemails containing threats/blackmail. If you saved the texts on your phone that is good proof too.


----------



## ZeeDoggy (Jul 16, 2010)

wbfd825 said:


> My gf and I broke up about 5 moths ago and we had adopted a dog together my name was applacation but she got on the adoption papers and the chip because I was working when she went to pick her up. I have taken care of the dog since we got her ie food, bathing, grooming, and training. The agreement was the dog went with me if we were to break up. I have the dog but have tried taking her to the vet to try to get her records started but because she is on the papers I can't. I have her papers to sign for the vet giving me care of the dog and rights. As well as a paper for the chip to get our info switched. Since I gave her the papers she has been ignoring my texts and calls regarding the paper work. My question is what are my chances in court and what can I do to avoid going to court. She also dosbt want the dog either she was going to give the dog away. And the agreement from above was verbal not written. Any ideas


Even if you went to court, you don't have much of a case without your name on the license. Legally the property, in this case the dog, belongs to her. It doesn't matter who is more financially able to care for the dog. You can't prove that you had a verbal agreement with her either.

How spiteful of her to want to give away the dog when you clearly want to care for it.


----------



## wbfd825 (Mar 22, 2011)

Even though my name is on the registration through the town


----------



## ZeeDoggy (Jul 16, 2010)

wbfd825 said:


> Even though my name is on the registration through the town


The dog license with the city right?! If your name is on that then YOU own the dog and could wipe the floor with her in court. If you're in the US, what state are you in?


----------



## wbfd825 (Mar 22, 2011)

I live in Maine


----------



## ZeeDoggy (Jul 16, 2010)

wbfd825 said:


> I live in Maine


Okay, here's a little information on the dog laws in Maine:

"Part 9. Animal Welfare. Chapter 721. Dog Licenses.

§3921. License necessary

*A dog may not be kept within the limits of the State, unless the dog has been licensed by its owner or keeper in accordance with the laws of this State. *[1997, c. 690, §13 (amd).]

Any law enforcement agency within the State, counties or municipalities owning dogs for law enforcement purposes shall be required to license the dogs in the municipality in which they are domiciled, but shall be exempt from any license or recording fee, provided that all other licensing requirements are fulfilled. [1987, c. 383, §3 (new).]

Notice the language that dogs can only be licensed by their owner(s). Is your ex's name on that license as well? If not, I don't understand why the vet won't give you access to her records. 

http://www.animallaw.info/statutes/stusmest3401_4162.htm#licenses


----------



## wbfd825 (Mar 22, 2011)

No she is not the tag paper work the dog dosbt have a record at the vet um trying to get one started. and the info change on the chip ill go back to the vet tomorrow and talk to them more. Her name is on the adoption papers and the chip.


----------



## ZeeDoggy (Jul 16, 2010)

wbfd825 said:


> No she is not the tag paper work the dog dosbt have a record at the vet um trying to get one started. and the info change on the chip ill go back to the vet tomorrow and talk to them more. Her name is on the adoption papers and the chip.


The microchip is a different issue. I'm not positive, but I think she may have to sign something to switch the information? Did you go through a rescue organization to get the dog or through a shelter?


----------



## wbfd825 (Mar 22, 2011)

I got her from a shelter. I called them abd they said they couldn't help. I gave her papers to sign for the chip and wrote something up stating that she turns over right of the to me so I can take her to the vet thank you by the way for all this info


----------



## ZeeDoggy (Jul 16, 2010)

wbfd825 said:


> I got her from a shelter. I called them abd they said they couldn't help. I gave her papers to sign for the chip and wrote something up stating that she turns over right of the to me so I can take her to the vet thank you by the way for all this info


You're very welcome! Do you have any lawyer friends that could help you? You might be able to tear her a new one in small claims court, but you would have to represent yourself.

I hate when people (not you) take out their breakup issues on animals or kids. So unfair.


----------



## chubbs (Mar 5, 2011)

You should be fine. As long as the dog is licensed in your name with the town you live in. Generally, you have ownership of the dog. Do you have any proof that you provided for the dog? That would help if she were to take you to court. And even if she does it would be a small claims court that would take months to deal ...


----------

